#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Roteador cisco para 40 mega

## carlosallan

Tenho um router cisco 1841 com um link de 20 mega nele. To pretendendo colocar mais 10 mega totalizando 30 mega. Pergunta: Esse roteador que tenho suporta, ou tenho que troca-lo e qual seria o indicado?


Allan

----------


## libo8

suporta tranquilamente os 30 mbps

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Depende de como receberá esse 'link'. Por 'ethernet' via fibra, E1? 
Pelas interfaces seriais não vejo como, pois tem apenas 2 'slots' HWIC/WIC/VWIC.

Na medida do possível o ideal é investir nos roteadores das séries 3600, 3800 e 3900. Mais memória e mais processamento.

----------


## carlosallan

MarceloGoias, receberei esse link pela porta ethernet. Será que suporta?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Olha,

esse roteador estará operando praticamente no máximo de sua capacidade que é de E1, ou seja, 32Mbps e 75000 pps. Como disse acima o recomendável é um roteador de uma série superior. 

O 1841 para operar com algum conforto terá de expandir sua memória para a capacidade máxima (384MB). Dependendo das configurações que for realizar é aconselhável também expandir sua flash para 128MB. Dependendo do tráfego poderá ser o gargalo de sua rede e até travar de "vez em quando".

----------


## decorod

Falou e disse Marcelo!

----------

